# BKK is berried...finally!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I was adjusting things around in my plant tank, and happened to spot one of my BKKs in the moss....then I took a closer look and WOW she's berried!

I noticed some molts in the tank the other day but thought it was all the amano's...guess not all of them were, and the boys were all swimming around on Monday....not sure who's the daddy though, could be BB, WR, Mischling, and BTOE or Snow white as they are all in the tank together.

Will pull her out closer to her date...just to watch them arrive....WOOOEEEE!
Here she is with her bump


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

update: Nov 1st.

Yay....my Wine Red gal is berried too.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Must have been the big storm  I find after a big rainstorm they always get berried


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Dman said:


> Must have been the big storm  I find after a big rainstorm they always get berried


And just the cooler weather in general I see too. Doesn't matter AC, fan's, etc, with this hot summer everyone slowed down. As soon as the cool weather hit, my berried shrimp numbers starting going back up.

They can sense lots of things we can't and try to trick them with AC's, fans, etc, they sometimes don't fall for it. Let nature do it, and they know.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

congrats anna


----------

